# Hello



## ellfrog007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wanted to say hi.First form I have used.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ellfrog007* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bobdylan (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi

(getting to 50 posts)


----------



## vortex (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jmpsuperman (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## getpumped (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## anger1234546 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## niki (Jun 25, 2011)

It's a great place to be - this is my first bb forum as well.  I like it here.


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

welcome dude...

read, read and read!


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome! tons of good info on this board.


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## cane87 (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome buddy..


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to im


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome! What are your stats like? Goals?


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

hey


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome! This one is my first to, previously just use to read them, decided to start interacting now and chose im


----------



## ectomite (Aug 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome!  A lot if great people in here willing to help, just have thick skin because they are going to be blunt and honest.  Great sponsors in here as well.  See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------

